
How I Won Facebook Games Without Hard Work - kevinwang
http://kevinwang.us/cheating-a-guide-to-achieving-high-scores-without-hard-work/
======
kevinwang
This is the first thing involving writing I've ever published, so I'd
appreciate any comments about my writing. Please let me know what you didn't
like or did like about it!

